# north ga looking to adopt



## ratman7777 (Nov 11, 2015)

on lake lanier looking for rats under 1 years and tame please i have another dcn thats empty


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

Maybe you could check out the Georgia Rat Rescue? :3 Currently they only have young rats, but if you watch them for a bit they usually get some older ones in. ^^


----------



## ratman7777 (Nov 11, 2015)

Sabatea said:


> Maybe you could check out the Georgia Rat Rescue? :3 Currently they only have young rats, but if you watch them for a bit they usually get some older ones in. ^^


cool ty for the heads up


----------

